# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Online vragenlijst: Wat leidt u af uit gedragsbeschrijvingen?

## christian123

Veel onderzoek laat zien dat goede interpersoonlijke communicatie belangrijk is voor psychische gezondheid en geluk. Daarom voeren wij -communicatiewetenschappers van de Vrije Universiteit Amsterdam - een kort onderzoek uit over taal en beschrijvingen van gedrag. Uit beschrijvingen van gedrag kun je vaak dingen afleiden over de beschreven persoon. We zijn benieuwd naar de informatie die u afleidt uit verschillende gedragsbeschrijvingen.

U helpt ons enorm bij ons onderzoek door de (korte) vragenlijst in te vullen. Duur ± 5 min. Uw deelname is uiteraard volledig anoniem. U hoeft dan ook nergens persoonlijke gegevens in te vullen.

Bij voorbaat dank voor uw deelname!

Klik op onderstaande link om naar de vragenlijst te gaan:https://vuass.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_2lzyYcheS3G420Y

----------

